# Another minima 'Bukit Merah' flower (#2 for me)



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Well, it looks like Xema just beat me to the punch. 'Tis the season for minima flowers it seems.  This is my second Crypt flower since I've starting keeping them emersed. This one is also from Kai originally. I got it through Chris when he offered them for sale back in the fall I think it was.










Full Shot:


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

It's amazing how fast you got this to flower. Great job!

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

DelawareJim said:


> It's amazing how fast you got this to flower. Great job!
> 
> Cheers.
> Jim


Thanks Jim.  It appears that the blackwater Crypts do well in the leaf litter I collected. It's mostly Silver Maple leaves.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats, Aaron - nice job!


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Thats very cool! Congrats! 
Black water as in water full of tannins?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Khamul1of9 said:


> Thats very cool! Congrats!
> Black water as in water full of tannins?


Thanks.  Yes, water full of tannins. pH is very low. I haven't measured it, but it's pure rainwater and the potting medium is equal parts coarse sand, silver maple leaf litter and sphagnum peat moss.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

(nitpicking mode on)
Actually, blackwater contains a lot of other important organic substances in addition to tannins. 
(nitpicking mode off)


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Kai Witte said:


> (nitpicking mode on)
> Actually, blackwater contains a lot of other important organic substances in addition to tannins.
> (nitpicking mode off)


Thats actually a very good point which I never would have thought off. Please elaborate if you can. Thanks.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Kai Witte said:


> (nitpicking mode on)
> Actually, blackwater contains a lot of other important organic substances in addition to tannins.
> (nitpicking mode off)


As a general nitpicker myself I never mind be the nitpickee.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

AaronT said:


> As a general nitpicker myself I never mind be the nitpickee.


I'll warn you Kai, Aaron never forgets being nitpicked....


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Nice plant!! Congrats!!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I noticed that I missed a flower on this plant again. Here's a picture of it starting to detoriorate. This is the 3rd time this particular Crypt has flowered for me since I've started keeping it emersed. You'll also notice that it's spread quite a bit since the first flower. 










Full Shot:


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

This strain of minima is going to be an easy swamp plant, mine is flowering every 3 o 4 weeks, last time got a double flower.
Actually this minima and yujii are flowering usually every few weeks.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I saw your picture just last night too Xema. I think you are right about it being easy to flower.  It still is a good ego boost though.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

I mean easy for swamp crypts specialist, not many people around the world have idea about growing swamp crypts.

Let get up your ego, you are into a selected group of people who can get flowered their swamp plants.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

So Aaron, do we refer to you as "The Chosen One" now or will a simple "Your Excellency" suffice? :mrgreen:

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

:mrgreen:


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

DelawareJim said:


> So Aaron, do we refer to you as "The Chosen One" now or will a simple "Your Excellency" suffice? :mrgreen:
> 
> Cheers.
> Jim


I"m really not picky.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Well, since Xema already is the Cryptocoryne Whisperer.....

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

The C. minima which i am growing them in emmerse form has flower. And this is one of my better one. Need to do more work to improve on the quality of the flower.


----------

